# Pinto bean sell by date (cross post)



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

Sept 19, 2013 sell by date...can I still use them? I hate to toss them.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

In 1999 I bought a 50lb bag of pintos in case of Y2K. Since it didn't happen I had the job of finishing all those beans, which at a normal rate, I finished them in 2007. They were still just fine to cook/eat at the point. I even did a germination test and 7 of 10 beans sprouted in a container on a wet paper towel.

Don't worry some much about the expiration date. Not as important as the one on a gallon of milk.


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks. I hoped that would be the verdict.

I will use them!


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

When cooking, how do I prevent them from bursting and losing their form?


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

If they burst and lose form, they are over cooked. That's how I like them as it makes a nicer soup. Try cooking them shorter and testing now and then to see if they are soft.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Beans are more likely to split their skins if you cook them at a hard rolling boil than if you cook them at a medium simmer. Bring them up to a boil to get them started, but then turn them down and simmer the rest of the time. You won't have to add water either, which means a thicker, richer, more flavorful liquid as the water you put in to begin with cooks down.

The more likely problem you might encounter with old beans is that they'll stay hard when cooked. The best way to prevent this is to not add any salt until they're almost done, but if they just won't get soft anyway, add a tiny pinch of baking soda. It works every time, no matter how old the beans are. Just don't add too much or you'll have bean mush, ask me how I know, lol.  I would never throw out beans, no matter how old they are.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've eaten legumes that were 10 years old. They stayed a bit harder than I like so I pressure cooked them. To prevent splitting, soak by the old method rather than rapid soak. And as someone else said, cook them gently.


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

thank you all!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Soaking the beans in salted water first makes an amazing difference for a more intact bean with a softer skin.

Here's the how & why: http://cooking.stackexchange.com/qu...-beans-toughen-or-soften-the-skin-of-the-bean


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes. You can use them years and years and years and years past a "sell by" date. They might get tough after years, but they still usable.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

The older beans get the longer you have to cook them. Don't know the reason, but I've experienced it and heard about it.

Bob


----------

